# ND state record carp



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Does anybody know what the state record carp is....i want to say upper thirties/ lower forties?

Do carp taken by bow count, or is it just hook and line?

Theyre going good right now, our group broke 100 fish last night, gonna go get a few more today but its a bit windy out.

Curious on the state record thing as we got one yesterday that tipped the scale at 32 and change.


----------



## duckbuster434 (Apr 11, 2005)

The record is 31 pounds from the Sheyenne River. Im not sure if shooting them with a bow counts or not.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

E-mail the G&F. I know in MN it has to be caught on rod and reel. Other states have separate categories. Don't have any clue about ND though


----------

